

All papers published by Microsoft Research - zacs
http://research.microsoft.com/c/1043

======
drallison
Microsoft Research is one of the few real, non-university research
institutions in the United States. No matter what you think of Microsoft
products, the research they do is first class. In the olden times, a few
decades ago, there were many industrial research labs that did science for the
sake of science and not as an adjunct to product development. Sadly, those
days are mostly gone. No more Bell Labs, no more DEC SRC, and so forth.
Microsoft Research is one of the exceptions.

------
joelthelion
It's good to see that a large research institution like Microsoft Research
realizes that having your papers freely available on the web is a good way to
give it some visibility.

~~~
pork
No, it's just a list. Look at
[http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=1521...](http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=152187)
for example, no full-text download. It's sad, because most publishers allow
authors to post a self-generated version of the text (i.e., the Latex output
you generate yourself, vs. the official typeset journal print).

~~~
crenshaw
Others do have the PDF. Seems to just vary. Most of the ones I clicked did
have full papers attached.

~~~
bigfoot
Depends on the publication date. A paper due to be published in December 2011
is not yet downloadable for obvious reasons.

------
boucher
There are some great research papers in here, many of which have been turned
into MS products. AJAX Scope in particular is a really cool idea, though it
isn't clear to me if anyone is actually using the Visual Studio plugin they
built after writing that paper.

------
pgbovine
[cross-posting from the Googlers publication thread ...]

I also noticed that someone recently posted a list of publications by
Microsoft Research (MSR), presumably to contrast with Google's publication
list. MSR does some amazing academic research, but it's not a fair apples-to-
apples comparison to compare their publications with Google's, since the
primary output of MSR is academic research papers (that's why the lab was
founded!), while the primary output of Google is free web-based consumer
products :)

~~~
shithead
> the Googlers publication thread

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3013314>

> not a fair apples-to-apples comparison

Speaking of apples, will the next up be "Apple papers", linking to
<http://daringfireball.net/> ?

~~~
copper
Well, would this do? <http://graphics.pixar.com/library/>

Pixar are _very, very_ good at what they do :)

------
kia
Hint: press 'Reverse order' in bottom right corner and you'll see some
interesting ones.

